# Sugar loves boxers



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My bf had this plastic 3 drawer container thing, temporarily put socks on top, boxers in the middle and it was somewhat broken on the boxer drawer since it was plastic. I came home and was wondering where Sugar was, she was nowhere, and theres not that many placed to hide in my apt. Found out where she was, it was kind of spooky and cute at the same time! Eyes were staring back at me when I looked towards the container. She managed to push the drawer out from the back when we leave the apt, and jump in from the front but what I dont understand is how the drawer gets closed again. Maybe Twinkie helped push her in I dont know but she did this twice and we got rid of the drawer so she cant do that anymore! Silly cat!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I guess she didn't want that empty space to go to waste! Clever kitty! Who knows how they do these things....... :?:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I have no idea how she was breathing in there, it was totally enclosed, she was so cute tho :roll:


----------

